# emerge x11-drm module problem //solved

## RlC

hi, 

i want to emerge x11-drm for my Nexoc Osiris S602, 12" WXGA, Intel 

however, iÂ´m stuck when emerging it. 

i have drm disabled in my kernel

/proc/config.gz

```
# CONFIG_DRM is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I830 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I915 is not set
```

```
#emerge x11-drm

...

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 * /usr/src/linux

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 * 2.6.15-suspend2-r4

...

QA Notice: USE Flag 'video_cards_i915' not in IUSE for x11-base/x11-drm-20051223

...
```

```
#grep -i video /etc/make.conf

VIDEO_CARDS="video_cards_i915"
```

what is IUSE? never heard of it. i have tried putting IUSE="video_cards_i915" or USE and even VIDEO_CARDS in front of emerge, nothing works

```

# lspci | grep -i vga

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)
```

Last edited by RlC on Wed Apr 19, 2006 8:01 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## unclecharlie

RIC,

Your /etc/make.conf should have this-

```
VIDEO_CARDS="i810 i830 i915"
```

not like this

 *Quote:*   

> Code:
> 
> #grep -i video /etc/make.conf
> 
> VIDEO_CARDS="video_cards_i915"
> ...

 

hope this helps,

Charlie

----------

## RlC

thanks for your reply

sorry i forgot to say i already had tried this (like gentoo-wiki says), but the result ist the same. 

maybe the wrong kernel? i canÂ´t imagine, as i had this problem with another kernel, too (then i left it unworking)

thanks for your time!

----------

## RlC

hi,

i edited the VIDEO_CARDS="" line in the ebuild (before that i synced), and the error doesnÂ´t occur anymore. however, when putting driver="i915" in my /etc/X11/xorg.conf, startx complains about this module missing. 

modprobe -l shows me there is a module called i915, but loading it doesnÂ´t help (and i read it would be automatically loaded)

after all, i donÂ´t even know if i really need drm. glxgears makes more than 600fps. but i am not able to get a resolution of 1280x800, everything i can manage is 1024x768.

----------

## unclecharlie

RlC,

You don't change the driver in xorg.conf, however there are some other options you can set. My Device section looks like-

```

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "** Intel i810 (generic)               [i810]"

    Driver      "i810"

    VideoRam   65536

    Option "DRI" "true"

    Option "NoAccel" "false"

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

```

hope this helps,

Charlie

----------

## RlC

until now i had driver vesa. iÂ´ll try it (hopefully) tomorrow. thanks

----------

## RlC

```
mobileric ric # emerge -pv x11-drm

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/x11-drm-20051223  VIDEO_CARDS="i810 -ati -mga -nv -savage -sis -tdfx -via" 0 kB 

```

/etc/make.conf

```
VIDEO_CARDS="i810 i830 i915"

```

/etc/X11/xorg.conf

```

Section "Device"

        Option     "NoAccel"    "false"

        Option          "DRI"   "true"

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver          "i810"

        VendorName  "All"

        BoardName   "All"

EndSection

...

Section "Screen"

        Identifier      "Screen0"

        Device  "Card0"

        Monitor "Monitor0"

        DefaultColorDepth 24

...

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth   24

                Modes "1280x800" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

```

```

mobileric ric # xrandr 

 SZ:    Pixels          Physical       Refresh

*0   1024 x 768    ( 347mm x 260mm )  *0   

 1    800 x 600    ( 347mm x 260mm )   0   

 2    640 x 480    ( 347mm x 260mm )   0   

Current rotation - normal

Current reflection - none

Rotations possible - normal 

Reflections possible - none
```

you see, i cant get a resolution of 1280x800. and i have no idea why

----------

## RlC

*bump*

btw... would i need this "modline ..." entries in my xorg.conf? i do not have one (autogenerated xorg.conf)

----------

## unclecharlie

RlC,

Yes you'll probably need a modeline for 1200x800. Below is a modeline that should work for 1200x800 at 60 Hz.

```

        # 1200x800 @ 60.00Hz (GTF) hsync: 49.68 kHz; pclk: 78.69 MHz

        Modeline "1200x800" 78.69 1200 1264 1392 1584 800 801 804 828 -HSync +Vsync

```

You should be able to put it straight into the Monitor section of your xorg.conf.

hope this helps,

Charlie

[edited- Posted modeline was 1280x800 oops! fixed now...]

----------

## RlC

```
Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   HorizSync    28.0 - 96.0

   VertRefresh  50.0 - 75.0

   #1280x800 @ 60.00Hz (GTF) hsync: 49.68 kHz; pclk: 78.69 MHz

        Modeline "1280x800" 78.69 1200 1264 1392 1584 800 801 804 828 -HSync +Vsync 

EndSection
```

however, i do want 1280x800, not 1200x800

this entry doesnt change anything (no error, no results)

here are some related things from hwinfo, but i dont know if they help...

```

14: PCI 02.0: 0300 VGA compatible controller (VGA)

  [Created at pci.244]

  Unique ID: _Znp.iKRSo3U0hX5

  SysFS ID: /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0

  SysFS BusID: 0000:00:02.0

  Hardware Class: graphics card

  Model: "Uniwill 855 GM"

  Vendor: pci 0x8086 "Intel Corporation"

  Device: pci 0x3582 "855 GM"

  SubVendor: pci 0x1584 "Uniwill Computer Corp"

  SubDevice: pci 0x9500 

  Revision: 0x02

  Memory Range: 0xf0000000-0xf7ffffff (rw,prefetchable)

  Memory Range: 0xffe80000-0xffefffff (rw,non-prefetchable)

  I/O Ports: 0xec00-0xec07 (rw)

  IRQ: 11 (no events)

  I/O Ports: 0x3c0-0x3df (rw)

  Driver Info #0:

    XFree86 v4 Server Module: i810

  Driver Info #1:

    XFree86 v4 Server Module: i810

    3D Support: yes

    Color Depths: 16

    Extensions: dri

    Options: 

    XF86Config Entry: VideoRam 16384

  Config Status: cfg=new, avail=yes, need=no, active=unknown

15: PCI 02.1: 0380 Display controller

  [Created at pci.244]

  Unique ID: ruGf.iMsKDLfzQmA

  SysFS ID: /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.1

  SysFS BusID: 0000:00:02.1

  Hardware Class: graphics card

  Model: "Uniwill 855 GM"

  Vendor: pci 0x8086 "Intel Corporation"

  Device: pci 0x3582 "855 GM"

  SubVendor: pci 0x1584 "Uniwill Computer Corp"

  SubDevice: pci 0x9500 

  Revision: 0x02

  Memory Range: 0xe8000000-0xefffffff (rw,prefetchable)

  Memory Range: 0xffe00000-0xffe7ffff (rw,non-prefetchable)

  Driver Info #0:

    XFree86 v4 Server Module: i810

  Driver Info #1:

    XFree86 v4 Server Module: i810

    3D Support: yes

    Color Depths: 16

    Extensions: dri

    Options: 

    XF86Config Entry: VideoRam 16384

  Config Status: cfg=new, avail=yes, need=no, active=unknown

```

----------

## unclecharlie

RlC,

Here's some 1280x800 modelines. One of them should work... The top one is 120 Hz refresh the bottom is 60 Hz...

```
    ModeLine     "1280x800" 160.5 1280 1376 1512 1744 800 801 804 852 

    ModeLine     "1280x800" 144.8 1280 1376 1512 1744 800 801 804 847 

    ModeLine     "1280x800" 128.0 1280 1368 1504 1728 800 801 804 842 

    ModeLine     "1280x800" 111.8 1280 1360 1496 1712 800 801 804 837 

    ModeLine     "1280x800" 96.0 1280 1352 1488 1696 800 801 804 832 

    ModeLine     "1280x800" 80.6 1280 1344 1480 1680 800 801 804 827 
```

Paste the whole block into your monitor section, then uncomment out one at a time until one works.

hope this helps,

Charlie

----------

## RlC

 *unclecharlie wrote:*   

> RlC,
> 
> Here's some 1280x800 modelines. One of them should work... The top one is 120 Hz refresh the bottom is 60 Hz...
> 
> ```
> ...

 

oops, missed your post somehow.

yes, it works, thanks!

----------

